# Wierd touchscreen behavior.



## thedarthraider (Apr 22, 2012)

On my Nexus 7 sometimes when the keyboard is up and I push backspace a q gets put in instead. Also I was on the Wifi settings trying to touch the menu button and it was highlighting the settings button with the arrow to the left side of the screen.

Has anyone else had this issue? I just locked and unlocked my bootloader and installed the Google ROM.

It's like the screen calibration is offset somehow. I will try and get a video.


----------

